# Acne - B5 (Pantothenic Acid)



## Mudge (Nov 3, 2003)

Vitamin B5 is a revolutionary way to fight acne that is just starting to come into mainstream use. Knowledge of its benefits have been relatively unknown until 1997 when Dr. Lit-Hung Leung, M.D. published his studies on B5's effects in preventing acne. Through years of research, he obtained results that are quite astonishing. The American medical community and the public have been slow to recognize the great effects of B5. It has had more success in Asia, Europe, and Hong Kong where the studies originally began and where the medical industry is structured differently (more info on the research and studies). 

Unfortunately, as a result this may be the first time that you've heard of vitamin B5. The news has been spreading mostly through newsletters, acne message forums, back pages on the Internet, and by word of mouth (links to acne message forums that provide first hand, independent accounts of the great benefits of B5). With the power to eliminate the vast amount of acne suffering in the world and protect so many from the terrible side effects of Accutane (isotretinion), our hope is that people and the medical community alike will start realizing the great benefits of vitamin B5 (why hasn't the medical community started realizing this already?). 

Also referred to as pantothenic acid, B5 is an essential substance to the body and is consumed as part of our everyday diets. It's found in things such as red meat, broccoli, soybeans, fish, whole-wheat bread, eggs, mushrooms, peanuts, eggs, liver, yeast, mushrooms, and cashews. 

However, the amount found in these everyday foods is too small to assist in the fighting of acne. To be effective B5 needs to be taken in high amounts with the other components in our specially formulated vitamin supplements.

How it works - the importance of B5 as an essential nutrient.

While you may have heard that acne is caused by different factors including bacteria, the micro-texture of the skin, stress, diet, the immune system, poor hygiene, etc... the truth is that these are merely sub-causes. 

While one could focus on the sub-causes of acne with applied skin products, B5 takes the same approach as Accutane (isotretinion) by focusing closer to the root cause, which is why it's so much more effective. The ultimate root cause is genetics, but short of genetic engineering we cannot fix this problem. We can however focus right above it.

Without overproduction of oil acne wouldn't be possible and none of the other sub-causes would be able to play even the slightest role in acne. Applied products fail because they cannot successfully regulate skin oils (why applied products yield poor results). The key to curing acne is to stop the overproduction of oil at its source. That's why Accutane (isotretinion) is so effective, but it has numerous side effects and other downsides. B5 on the other hand, has virtually zero side effects.

So how exactly do genetics lead to this overproduction of oil? 

Unfortunately, many dermatologists are not clear to the public on the causes of acne. There tends to be the understanding that the exact causes of acne are unknown, but in truth most of the causes are known. The mystery lies in why genetics cause an overproduction of oil, only now we have a pretty good idea. 

The reason too much oil is being released has to do with the lipids and fatty acid deposits underneath the skin not getting broken down and re-circulated into the bloodstream. Instead they are being released as sebum (oil). What enables our body to break down these fatty acids is directly related to an enzyme called coenzyme A, which is an essential enzyme to the body and is used for fatty acid metabolism.

Coenzyme A is also responsible for other important aspects of the body including sex hormone synthesis. When there is a lack of coenzyme A, the body is forced to choose between using the available coenzyme A for sex hormone synthesis or for metabolizing fats (the breakdown of fats). Hormone synthesis is given the priority (without it sex organs do not develop) and as result, the body has trouble breaking down all of the necessary fats. Fats that should have been broken down and re-circulated into the bloodstream, instead become deposited in the sebaceous glands (sweat glands) and secreted as oil. Oil is fat only in liquid form. Because teenagers have the highest hormone production rate, they are also the group with the highest amounts of acne.

The body produces coenzyme A from three different components: adenosine triphosphate, cysteine, and vitamin B5. Adenosine triphosplate and cysteine are naturally produced within the body through various glands. They are always plentiful so long as the body's not terribly malnourished. Vitamin B5 is the only one that must be supplied from outside the body through one's diet. When there is enough B5 available in the diet, the deficiency in coenzyme A is eliminated. As a result, a person's fatty acids get broken down and the skin doesn't over release oil. Without the over releasing of oil, acne is impossible.

The role of genetics. Will switching to a high B5 diet help with acne?

Switching to a diet high in B5 is not enough to help acne and in most cases will do very little. The reason for this is our bodies have trouble absorbing the necessary amounts of B5 due to our genetic programming. 

In theory lets suppose a person naturally consumes an average of 500 milligrams of B5 per a day. The person has moderate acne because their body does not have enough coenzyme A resources to produce hormones and break down fatty acids at the same time. If that were true??? 

???the same person who consumes 500 milligrams a day could take 1 gram a day and have enough to produce sex hormones and break down fatty acids at the same time. However, this just isn't the case.

The body has trouble producing enough coenzyme A for the breakdown of fatty acids even though the supply of vitamin B5 may be "adequate." It has nothing to due with the other two components of coenzyme A, but is merely a matter of getting the body to absorb the necessary B5 and actually produce the coenzyme A. Even though the body is capable of doing this, it doesn't do it efficiently because it lacks the proper genetic programming. 

Consequently, one must take large amounts of B5 through special supplements in order to be effective. By having an abundance available in the system it forces the body to produce enough coenzyme A allowing for the breakup of fatty acids and the prevention of oil (further evidence on why this is true).

It's also important to have the nutrients available that assist in the absorption of B5, the allocation of coenzyme A, and the breakdown of carbohydrates.


----------



## Skate67 (Nov 4, 2003)

horrible side effects of accutane?? what are those... i used to have bad acne back in the day and i got the doctor to prescribe me some... except for extreme dryness i cant think of anything else...

Its actually an awsome drug cuz it gets rid of acne all over your body, not just on your face

edit: ok... so you get supplements that are usually 500mg, how much should you take per day to fight acne?.... can't you OD on the stuff too?


----------



## Mudge (Nov 4, 2003)

1% of people on accutane become suicidal, other sides are dehydration of the lips and skin. There is topical accutane which would help fix these problems.

For B5 typical doses are 2-10grams a day, I am on 10 currently. Dont know anything about overdosing on B vitamins, it wont sit in the system long, mine are time release and I take it in 3 doses through the day.


----------



## Skate67 (Nov 4, 2003)

is it helping?


----------



## Mudge (Nov 4, 2003)

Yep, like accutane you have to use it consistently. I pay $4.75ish for 100x500mg, www.puritans.com dont know if they ship overseas.


----------



## CrackerGuy (Nov 5, 2003)

mudge which vitamin b5 do you take? on that website?


----------



## Mudge (Nov 5, 2003)

Search for Pantothenic Acid, not B-5.


----------



## Skate67 (Nov 5, 2003)

excellent.  I'm gonna try it... So what you just sparse it out 10g 3 times per day??


----------



## Mudge (Nov 5, 2003)

3 in the morning, 3 when I get home, and 4 at night.


----------



## JJJ (Nov 5, 2003)

"Increased paintolerance is a sign of overdosing"

So cut down if that happens. Written some stuff bout B5 once... in swedish unfortunatly.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 5, 2003)

I'll stab myself when I get home and see what happens


----------



## Skate67 (Nov 5, 2003)

just exactly how well is this working cuz youll go thru a bottle faster than i donno what ... but it doesnt really seem worth it to me unless its working amazingly well


----------



## Mudge (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm on a cycle man so my experience means about dick to you. I shower 2-3x a day, and I have only been on B5 for about a month.

I may try adding accutane but it is significantly more expensive and I dont like the sides or liver strain.


----------



## meat head1 (Nov 6, 2003)

B:5 never worked for me @ 15mg per day split into 3, i did it for 8 week with no effect ! mine was in powder form and tasted terrible.

it may work for others though it may be just me.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 6, 2003)

That is grams I hope.


----------



## meat head1 (Nov 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> That is grams I hope.



oh yessssss


----------



## Mudge (Nov 27, 2003)

For anyone that cares, I have had to move on to Accutane, taking 60mg a day it beats the crap out of B5. B5 worked well while off cycle, but even at 12g a day while on it was not doing the job.

So if your issues are more heavy duty, you will perhaps find that B5 is not enough.

Sides with Accutane after 2 weeks are dry skin here and there, elbows, face, and most noteably lips. I have to apply chapstick every 1-1.5 hours, thats how bad it is at the moment, but I am very close to being clear after only 2 weeks at a relatively moderate dose (I could be using 100mg).


----------



## gr81 (Nov 28, 2003)

Accutaine is a pretty hardcore drug, you don't really want to resort to it unless nothing else works. there are much more sides besides dry skin. I have never had an acne problem really, but before I got off I got hit really hard with it. I had to hop on teh accutaine and it is harsh shit. fuck that BS


----------



## Mudge (Nov 28, 2003)

No suicide here yet.


----------



## plouffe (Nov 29, 2003)

I heard an overdose symptom of vitiman B is higher pain threshold...  cool.


----------



## JJJ (Nov 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by plouffe *_
> I heard an overdose symptom of vitiman B is higher pain threshold...  cool.




Really? I did not know that. Huh.


----------



## Skate67 (Nov 30, 2003)

i had great results with accutane..... i didnt feel depressed or anything at all..... just tons of dryness


----------



## Mudge (Nov 30, 2003)

Same here, nothing really negative, dry lips gets liveable after a few days with regular application of chap stick. Hand lotion for any other dry skin spots.


----------



## BODYB1 (Sep 13, 2004)

Where so you purchase Accutane? Are you going to the doctor to get a prescription or do you have other methods of finding it?


----------



## Mudge (Sep 13, 2004)

Its a prescription drug, so you either get it from a doctor or you dont.


----------



## SJ69 (Sep 13, 2004)

Accutane is very hard to get from a general doc, a doctor's Rx won't even be filled unless it has a yellow certification sticker on it and usually only dermatologists have these (maybe they have to attend a workshop or something to get these yellow stickers), also the script is invalid after 7 days.  Man you have to jump through hoops to get this shit and then fight the insurance plan to cover it (over $500 generic per month).
For the chapped lips, chap stick didn't do shit for me, try Aquaphor (basically vasaline in a tube).
Also the skin on my ears just peels right off and bleeds, I should prolly put the Aquaphor on my ears as well.
Blood work must be done monthly as this drug can and will fuc up your lipid profile and may also elevate liver enzymes.
Joint soreness IS fir real, if I load the bar up on bench it feels like my wrists are going to crumble like chalk sticks. Deca or Anadrol may help this?
The suicide thing I think is bullshit, too many variables to draw conclusions, for example not only did the study group take Accutane, but they also had severe acne, so you tell me, is the higher suicide rate due to the accutane, or to the fact these people are more likely to be depressed due to having to look at this acne every day in the mirror for years before being treated.  Also most accutane users are teen and they have a higher suicide rate in general.  also I'm not sure the results of the study were ever replicated.
I think the main reason it's so hard to get is based on that one study indicating a higher suicide rate.
Also females should be absolutely sure that they don't get pregnant since birth defects seem to be a given on this drug.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 13, 2004)

Yep, one person on another board had a relative that committed suicide while on accutane, just a couple months ago.


----------



## oufinny (Mar 16, 2014)

Mudge said:


> For anyone that cares, I have had to move on to Accutane, taking 60mg a day it beats the crap out of B5. B5 worked well while off cycle, but even at 12g a day while on it was not doing the job.
> 
> So if your issues are more heavy duty, you will perhaps find that B5 is not enough.
> 
> Sides with Accutane after 2 weeks are dry skin here and there, elbows, face, and most noteably lips. I have to apply chapstick every 1-1.5 hours, thats how bad it is at the moment, but I am very close to being clear after only 2 weeks at a relatively moderate dose (I could be using 100mg).



20mg was plenty for me with minimal sides and it worked extremely well. 60 is just ridiculous.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 16, 2014)

Accutane is very, very strong stuff. I got some insane side effects while taking it at higher doses, but I never EVER had to take it again and I swear I still don't sweat the same. That stuff is serious business.

I have a picture somewhere where my entire shirt is soaked with sweat except a couple inches at the bottom of the waist area after a back workout, I barely sweat at all now except in the arm pits. Its been something like 7 or 8 years since I took Accutane.


----------

